# Proyecto de graduacion



## Marisela (Abr 24, 2006)

HOLA A TODOS!!!! les comento que mi proyecto del tecnologico es una estacion de radio inalambrica.. si me pueden facilitar información sobre el tema se los voy a agredecer.. Si quieren hacer preguntas para los detalles las recibire con todo gusto.. Espero su pronta respuesta..


----------



## alexanderguida (Abr 25, 2006)

podrias entrar en google y ahi poner eso y veras que tendras información infinita del tema ahi una pagina www.comunidadelectronicos.com que es buenisima tiene bastantes links de electronica en gral.


----------



## Marisela (Abr 27, 2006)

Muchas gracias corazon... si me sirvió de mucho.. cualquier duda volvere a escribir..


----------

